# ASUS RT-N65R Router Not Connecting to Internet



## sarahjeanie (Oct 8, 2012)

Bought a new ASUS RT-N65R the other day, tried following all the steps to hook it up and get my home network going but to no avail. None of the PCs on the network were able to connect to the internet. Tried switching back to my old router, a NETGEAR N300, and it no longer connects. Was working fine until I tried swapping to the new router. When connected to the ASUS router, ipconfig shows my IP address as 169.x.x.x instead of the 192.168.x.x like it should be. PC connects to the internet just fine when plugged directly into the cable modem, a Cisco DPC3010. Really could use some help here!

-SarahJeanie


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Please follow *this Tutorial* on how to Power Cycle your devices including where the network cables are connected to. Make sure that you are using the proper power cables for the Modem and the Asus router as well.


----------



## sarahjeanie (Oct 8, 2012)

Couple other pieces of information I should have included in the first message...

Internet provider is Cox Communications, and it's cable (hence the cable modem, heh).

Here's my ipconfig /all when plugged straight into the cable modem:

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SThomas
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : IT2.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : IT2.local
ks.cox.net
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ks.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-E5-49-C5-27-92
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c830:87de:2846:bfd9%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 68.103.226.121(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 07, 2012 8:30:41 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 08, 2012 8:30:41 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 68.103.226.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.19.121.31
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 240182601
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-1F-C9-02-50-E5-49-C5-27-92
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.105.28.11
68.105.29.11
68.105.28.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.ks.cox.net:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ks.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:873:2b8c:bb98:1d86(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::873:2b8c:bb98:1d86%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ks.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4467:e279::4467:e279(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.105.28.11
68.105.29.11
68.105.28.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

And ipconfig /all when plugged into the ASUS router:

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SThomas
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : IT2.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : IT2.local
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-E5-49-C5-27-92
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c830:87de:2846:bfd9%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.191.217(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 240182601
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-1F-C9-02-50-E5-49-C5-27-92
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{02DA63F2-CCA1-44F9-921B-461742148643}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## sarahjeanie (Oct 8, 2012)

2xg said:


> Welcome to TSF,
> 
> Please follow *this Tutorial* on how to Power Cycle your devices including where the network cables are connected to. Make sure that you are using the proper power cables for the Modem and the Asus router as well.


Tried power cycling to no avail, but thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Next thing to do is....reset your Asus router to the factory default setting and reconfigure it fresh.


----------



## sarahjeanie (Oct 8, 2012)

2xg said:


> Next thing to do is....reset your Asus router to the factory default setting and reconfigure it fresh.


When attempting to configure the router via the http://192.168.1.1 site, I get this message, "You cannot Login unless logout another user first." Yes, that's word for word, grammar issues and everything.

Trying to configure the router using the utility software nets me an "Unable to detect the wired connection" error.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Who is your ISP? What type of broadband connection do you have - DSL or Cable?

Have you visited Asus support website and download the manual for your router?


----------



## bmasket (Jan 11, 2016)

Asus Router has very strong wireless range and strong hardware configuration.
Usually it never get stop but try to access router setup through 192.168.2.1.
Try to get solve your glitch from Asus Tech Support

:smile:


----------

